

The manager-programmer face-off over NoSQL - spudlyo
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2010/05/10/the-manager-programmer-face-off-over-nosql/

======
thewileyone
As a former-programmer-now-a-manager, I can say that NoSQL sounds really
interesting ... but if I can't figure out a way to show that it adds value,
then the whole team is screwed.

SQL is hard but if technology was meant to be easy, anybody could do our job.
Some new things make things better. Some new things are just new.

